# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Κλουβί...για τι παπαγάλο?

## tonis!

παιδια ο ξαδερφος μου εχει ενα κλουβι διαστασεων 62 μηκος 42 υψος και 32 πλατος!  ::  παλια μεσα σε αυτο το κλουβι ειχε 2 καναρινια αλλα του πεθαναν και θελει να παρει ενα ζευγαρακι παπαγαλων αποιουδηποτε ειδους!!ποιο ειδος θα μπορουσε να χωρεσει σε αυτο το κλουβι???  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Αντώνη δες λίγο αυτό...
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=106

όσο πιο άνετο,τόσο καλύτερα!!

----------


## tonis!

δηλαδη ενα ζευγαρακι lovebird μπαινειη εστω μπατζι??  ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι σιγουρα!!  ::

----------


## tonis!

ωραια!σας ευχαριστω!! "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"   ::

----------


## tonis!

το κλουβι το οποιο σας ειχα αναφερει πριν καιρο ειναι σχεδον ιδιο σε διαστασεις με αυτο!!μπορει να φιλοξενηθει ενα ζευγαρι λοβμπερντ με την καταλληλη διακοσμηση(παιχνιδια κτλ)???? :Embarrassment:

----------


## andreas142

Πες του να πάρει lovebird to κλουβί είναι μια χαρά 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> το κλουβι το οποιο σας ειχα αναφερει πριν καιρο ειναι σχεδον ιδιο σε διαστασεις με αυτο!!μπορει να φιλοξενηθει ενα ζευγαρι λοβμπερντ με την καταλληλη διακοσμηση(παιχνιδια κτλ)????


Το συγκεκριμένο κλουβί κάνει για πουλιά που πετούν δηλαδή καναρίνια παραδείσια κλπ.Τα κλουβιά των παπαγάλων χρειάζονται ύψος γιατί σκαρφαλώνουν και οριζόντια κάγκελα.Ακατάλληλο για παπαγαλάκια.

----------


## mimakos

μπορει να παρει και budgie.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

απο την μικρη μου εμπειρια θα ελεγα οτι κανει για μπατζι...

εχω παρατηρισει στα πουλια μου οτι μπατζι και κοκατιλ(οι αυστραλοι μου) προτιμουσαν να πετουν..φυσικα ως παπαγαλοι σκαρφαλωναν κιολας αλλα καμια σχεση με τα παροτλετ που ειναι συνεχεια κραμασμενα και συνεχια σκαρφαλωνουν...

νομιζω για μπατζι ειναι καλο,,,θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερο αν ειχε παραπανω υψος!

φυσικα απλα η γνωμη μου...

----------


## tonis!

παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα τελικα ο Αντωνης(ο ξαδερφος μου)πηρε ενα ζευγαρι java sparrow(πιγκουινακια)δεν ξερω αν το κλουβι ειναι καταλληλω γιατι τα πιγκουινακια ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα.....τι λετε??sorry για το off topic!

----------


## andreas142

Mia xaρά μου φαίνεται το κλουβάκι για πιγκουινάκια!

----------


## mpikis

Αν το συνδυάσεις και με κάποιες ώρες πτήσης στο δωμάτιο(να εξοικειωθούν με τον χώρο και να βγαίνουν και έξω) για μένα είναι μια χαρά.. αξιοπρεπέστατο..

----------

